# Equipoise/Test C/Anavar Cycle - Need Help & Advice



## Ernold (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Guys, sorry I can't seem to post my article, its being flagged as spam for some reason so I just uploaded a screenshot of what I'm trying to post here.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2016)

Too blurry to read.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 23, 2016)

Can't make it out either, Mate. Post your proposed cycle and you'll get some feedback.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 23, 2016)

Glad you guys couldn't read it either, thought it was my eyes.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah that attachment is way too small man. What questions do you have about your Test E, EQ & var cycle?


----------



## Ernold (Jan 24, 2016)

Shit sorry guys....

I was hoping someone could help me out with my upcoming cycle I plan to run.

As I'm sure you'll ask...

Stats: 


26
160 lbs
10.8% BF
5' 9
Training consistently for 5 years

This will be my fourth cycle. I'm very Gyno prone, I actually had bi-lateral (both) glandular removal back on Oct 20th 2015. So I'm planning on running this cycle with low dose test and minimal aromatizing substances in mind. Planning to start cycle on Feb 1st 2016.

Previous cycles;


Typical beginner cycle - Test E - 500 mg/wk, Mon/Thur.
Dbol - 50mg ed, Test E - 600 mg/wk, Mon/Thur.
Anavar - 50mg ed, Test E - 600 mg/wk, Mon/Thur.

Heres the cycle i plan on running.




A few questions;


Should I kickstart the cycle with var at all, and then end with it as well?
I've read conflicting threads about front loading EQ, should i front load my EQ? If so, I've read suggestions ranged from 900-1500mg... Seems high.
PCT - Is this enough? Should I pick up some Clomid to run with my Nolva? I've always done it in the past, just not sure how much it helped me out.

Thanks for your responses in advanced!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 24, 2016)

I think at your weight and being 3 cycles deep u should learn how to eat and grow without steroids first. With those 3 cycles you've done you should be alot bigger brother. Not being a dick either just being honest.


----------



## Ernold (Jan 24, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I think at your weight and being 3 cycles deep u should learn how to eat and grow without steroids first. With those 3 cycles you've done you should be alot bigger brother. Not being a dick either just being honest.



Thanks ECKSRATED, yeah i should have noted that I've been off AAS for about 18 months now. I was up to 190 at the end of my last cycle. I've been dieting down ever since, I was a little on the higher side of BF, so I wanted to get a more solid base before I started up again.

Cheers.


----------



## bvs (Jan 24, 2016)

If possible id switch the eq for bold cyp just because it will kick in and clear out at the end quicker


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 24, 2016)

Front loading makes sense in theory, but a lot of people say it's worthless. Personally I'm undecided. I've done it with test and it seemed to make a small difference. The question is whether that small boost was worth the half bottle it sucked up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2016)

As mentioned, Bold Cyp will kick & clear more rapidly due to the shorter ester but with what you've outlined I think your EQ will work fine as well (15 weeks is enough time for EQ to kick without a front load). Your proposed EQ dosing is fine.

On your PCT, I'd add Clomid 50/50/50/50 alongside the Nolva.

**** Anavar. You're a Bloke.

Cheers, 

-Savage


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2016)

You can do either or with the var both ways will work.Your pct is weak like savage said add clomid.As far as your AI I like to use them only if I need it.To truly know what AI dose u need it takes many cycles with bloods ..Anything else is just guessing .You can be on the safe side by using it from day 1.Only through bloods will u know when to add the ai and what dose


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2016)

what weight were u before the 3 cycles?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree with ECKS...you can definitely get above 168 naturally if you eat more being off 18 months is a good thing. I didn't jump on juice until I already had years of lifting/dieting and weighed 185-190 and I wish I had waited even longer...so be patient. But other than that the cycle set up looks good.


----------



## Ernold (Jan 26, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I agree with ECKS...you can definitely get above 168 naturally if you eat more being off 18 months is a good thing. I didn't jump on juice until I already had years of lifting/dieting and weighed 185-190 and I wish I had waited even longer...so be patient. But other than that the cycle set up looks good.



Awesome thanks man, appreciate your insight.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 26, 2016)

No HCG with this cycle or after it?  Gonna have some marbles.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 26, 2016)

I like my raisins. Helps even things out when you're normally more sack than shank.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 26, 2016)

id start with the var up front.  have that get things moving.  Just tes e & EQ will take 3wks.  

beef up pct


----------



## Ernold (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Yes so I'll be adding HCG and clomid as well. Another board member recommended this;

1st month off
2nd month 250IU E3D
3rd month 250IU E3D
4th month off
day 1 - 10 after your last test shot blast HCG at 1000IU EOD

Also...

I just donated blood as I'm planning on doing EQ, and obviously want optimal RBC count prior to running this. I also plan on donating again in 56 days when I'm elidgeable.

Question is, the nurse said my levels will be out of whack so now I'm thinking I kind of ****ed up as I need to get some blood work done as I'd like to know where I'm at right now, and obviously keep an eye on them.

Does this sound right? Should I just wait a few days and then go in and get them done anyways? 

I'm planning on starting next Monday... Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks boys!


----------

